# Anagrams



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

DORMITORY:
When you rearrange the letters:
DIRTY
ROOM

PRESBYTERIAN:
When you rearrange the letters:
BEST IN PRAYER

ASTRONOMER:
When you rearrange the letters:
MOON STARER

DESPERATION:
When you rearrange the letters:
A ROPE ENDS IT

THE EYES:!
When you rearrange the letters:
THEY SEE

GEORGE BUSH:
When you rearrange the letters:
HE BUGS GORE

THE MORSE CODE:
When you rearrange the letters:
HERE COME DOTS

SLOT MACHINES:
When you rearrange the letters:
CASH LOST IN ME

ANIMOSITY:
When you rearrange the letters:
IS NO AMITY

ELECTION RESULTS:
When you rearrange the letters:
LIES - LET'S RECOUNT

SNOOZE ALARMS:
When you rearrange the letters:
ALAS! NO MORE Z 'S

A DECIMAL POINT:
When you rearrange the letters:
IM A DOT IN PLACE

THE EARTHQUAKES:
When you rearrange the letters:
THAT QUEER SHAKE

ELEVEN PLUS TWO:
When you rearrange the letters:
TWELVE PLUS ONE

AND FOR THE GRAND FINALE:

MOTHER-IN-LAW:
When you rearrange the letters:
WOMAN HITLER

Yep! Someone with waaaaaaaaaaay
too much time on their hands! (Probably a son-in-law)


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Very clever and slightly worrying, in the sense that they all make related words.

Nice one.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Last one is very true


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Very Bizarre...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The funniest one - I had a friend called Haydn Watkins.

As soon as I worked out that his name was an anagram of "Andy ShitWank" I never called him anything else, ever again... :lol:

We're no longer friends.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 24, 2009)

One of the most wry I've ever run across: Clint Eastwood = Old West Action.

Language is a very odd thing.


----------

